# Amazon matchs current Google Play .25 apps



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Google Play has a special on 14 apps for .25 each and Amazon has matched this price. The best one is the Officesuite Pro 6 (PDF and HD). I think Fire comes with the free version, not this pro version. Reg price is $14.99.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dmobile-apps&field-keywords=OfficeSuite+Pro+6+%2B+%28PDF+%26+HD%29

Link to google play 14 apps:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/collection/promotion_celebrate_25_billion


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It says that Angry Bird Space is not available with my Fire.  . I have the original. 

I remember getting the original angry birds and it worked just fine on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to the .25 apps on Amazon.

It should work. Some good ones there!

Note: The Angry Birds on the list shows as not available for my old Fire, as Atunah says. Also, the Runtastic GPS Pro is also not available, darn....

Those are the only two I've found so far...

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I was hoping they would do this.  Good to see them keeping up with the Jones' (or however that is supposed to go...).


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Currently there are 10 apps only.  No GPS, no version of office suite.`


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's no GPS or office suite at the Play Store either, based on Tabatha's link above.  Those might only have been options the first day.

FWIW, the EZPDF reader is nice. . . . . .


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Some really good apps at bargain prices. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just discovered thru Woot email that these apps have been changing daily. Here is the list from Amazon match today, tunein radio pro, m-protect passwords, others:

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=apps&page=1&rh=n%3a2350149011%2ck%3aapps%2cp_36%3a25-25&tag=dealswoot-20#

The google play link in first post shows today's apps.


----------

